# Forum General General Discussion  Racism in Russia

## Englishguy

Putin said in a speech that Russia is out of control because of the amount of violent crime in particular against blacks. Racism is a global problem but the amount of violent crime is out of control http://current.com/watch/17692558 Every country has its problems and Britain has a problem with a yob culture. Generally Russians are great and so is Russia ::

----------


## Rtyom

Why do people like raising topics on racism constantly on this board?.. 
*SIGH*

----------


## BappaBa

> Why is Russia so racist?

 no kommy - no funny, sorry man... =)

----------


## strawberryfynch

> Why does your country not let foreigners take over the country peacefully like in the UK

 The UK doesn't have a great history with racism either, for example the white-power skinheads... Many countries still struggle with it, but they have to eventually get over it...

----------


## gRomoZeka

It's obviously an ironic question. What's with the "Why ... not let foreigners take over the country peacefully"?

----------


## Lampada

> It's obviously an ironic question. What's with the "Why ... not let foreigners take over the country peacefully"?

 Иронически-печальный вопрос.

----------


## Scrabus

Одно и тоже... расизм, расизм... Какая-то раздутая проблема. И уже обсуждавшаяся уже хз сколько раз. Use the search -).

----------


## Yazeed

Guys, this is a sarcastic joke.  Read the second part of it.  
Edit: actually, I think it's quite serious.

----------


## Scrabus

> Guys, this is a sarcastic joke.  Read the second part of it.  
> Edit: actually, I think it's quite serious.

 Hm, and where a sense? What a strange sense of humor...  ::   
P.S. Btw, why have you edited post, Yazeed?

----------


## Scorpio

> Putin said in a speech that Russia is out of control because of the amount of violent crime in particular against blacks and Asians. Why is Russia so racist? Why does your country not let foreigners take over the country peacefully like in the UK

 Can you quote, what Putin said *exactly*?
(I'm especially amused by "Russia is out of control" part  ::  )

----------


## xRoosterx

What the hell?   ::

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Guys, this is a sarcastic joke.  Read the second part of it.  
> Edit: actually, I think it's quite serious.   Hm, and where a sense? What a strange sense of humor...   
> P.S. Btw, why have you edited post, Yazeed?

 Actually, автор темы changed it.  He said: "why doesn't Russia let foreigners take over it peacefully like in the UK?" hence why I figured it's a joke (a serious one, probably..)

----------


## Uvula

I've generally heard that Russians who are racist typically are racist against those who aren't Russian and don't have the physical features to pass off as a Russian. 
Are they less racist against Middle Easterners, since there is a sizable Muslim population (the Turkic peoples and Chechens) in Russia?  Whereas there aren't as many Africans, so black people would stand out.

----------


## ingberlin

On some US TV they showed  a few years ago a report about american racists, "white power" or so. One of the leaders of these idiots said that Russia  will become the refugium of the "white race" because Russia is the only country in the world with a "sound resistance" against "niggers". He referrred to the people of Russia. Some of them are even taking Russian lessons to be "prepared" for the exodus when the "niggers" and the jews and ... you name it ... took over power in the US. 
As a friend of Russia that made me sad - if it is true.

----------


## mishau_

Russian teenagers are less rasist and more prone to xenophobia based on the intolerance complex. Coutry people hate city-dwellers, Moscowers dislike non-Moscowers and so on.

----------


## Оля

Конечно, мы расисты. Ведь у нас, если белокожий человек хочет сделать пародию на темнокожего певца, он намажет свою кожу чем-нибудь темным. Вопиющий расизм.
Хотя, по-моему, расизм в другом - например, видеть в темной коже или в слове "негр" что-то неприличное.

----------


## Yazeed

> Конечно, мы расисты. Ведь у нас, если белокожий человек хочет сделать пародию на темнокожего певца, он намажет свою кожу чем-нибудь темным. Вопиющий расизм.
> Хотя, по-моему, расизм в другом - например, видеть в темной коже или в слове "негр" что-то неприличное.

 На мой взгляд, проблема не в слове "негр", а в таких словах, как "черножопый" и "пиздоглазый" :S

----------


## Оля

> На мой взгляд, проблема не в слове "негр", а в таких словах, как "черножопый" и "пиздоглазый" :S

 Я говорила не про русское слово "негр". Это в Америке слово "негр" (negro? ni§§er?) неприличное. И это туристы из Америки пришли в шок, увидев, как во Мхате студенты намазали лицо черным гримом, и посчитали это расизмом. Вот это и есть высшая форма ханжества.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Вот это и есть высшая форма ханжества.

 +1

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  На мой взгляд, проблема не в слове "негр", а в таких словах, как "черножопый" и "пиздоглазый" :S   Я говорила не про русское слово "негр". Это в Америке слово "негр" (negro? ni§§er?) неприличное. И это туристы из Америки пришли в шок, увидев, как во Мхате студенты намазали лицо черным гримом, и посчитали это расизмом. Вот это и есть высшая форма ханжества.

 Вопрос о расе в Америке погряз в политике. Практически никто не может серьезно обсуждать эту тему потому, что политические цели бьют козырем все остальное. Политика и ханжество - близкие друзья.

----------


## Оля

> "Расизм" в Америке - политика. Практически никто не может серьезно обсуждать эту тему

 Извини, но на этом форуме в одной из тем была ссылка на рассказ американских туристов об их визите в Россию. Там человек на полном серьезе выражал возмущение по поводу того, как студенты показывали в этюде Эллу Фитцджеральд и еще какого-то певца (тоже чернокожего).

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Извини, но на этом форуме в одной из тем была ссылка на рассказ американских туристов об их визите в Россию. Там человек на полном серьезе выражал возмущение по поводу того, как студенты показывали в этюде Эллу Фитцджеральд и еще какого-то певца (тоже чернокожего).

 Не понял. Что это значит, кроме того, что эти туристы - невежды? 
Но часто такое бывает с туристами. Они думают, что все люди должны смотреть на вещи точно так же, как люди в своей стране смотрят. Иначе сделают ложный вывод, что это "ненормально". 
К сожелению много американцев - дураки, которые думают, что "свое" объязательно то же, что "лучшее". 
Я понимаю почему они были в шоке. Потому что в США современный политический климат не позволяает белокожым намазать лицо черным гримом, и исполнять "черные" песньи. Это осуждается потому, что только те, кто хотят оскорбить афро-американцев сделали бы это. Все знают, что это неприлично. Плохо, что некоторые хотят заставить другие культуры жить по невсеизвестному закону.

----------


## Scrabus

> Не понял. Что это значит, кроме того, что эти туристы - невежды? 
> Но часто такое бывает с туристами. Они думают, что все люди должны смотреть на вещи точно так же, как люди в своей стране смотрят. Иначе сделают ложный вывод, что это "ненормально". 
> К сожелению много американцев - дураки, которые думают, что "свое" объязательно то же, что "лучшее". 
> Я понимаю почему они были в шоке. Потому что в США современный политический климат не позволяает белокожым намазать лицо черным гримом, и исполнять "черные" песньи. Это осуждается потому, что только те, кто хотят оскорбить афро-американцев сделали бы это. Все знают, что это неприлично. Плохо, что некоторые хотят заставить другие культуры жить по невсеизвестному закону.

 to Kot -
А чернокожий в Америке тоже не может лицо побелить и исполнить "белые" песни?   ::   
P.S. Что-то народ там сильно агрится по пустякам). Это же делается не для оскорбления, а во имя культуры и искусства. И без разницы, белый это или чёрный). Все мы люди, нужно быть проще).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> P.S. Что-то народ там сильно агрится по пустякам).

 Та-ак, у Scrabusa новое любимое словечко - "агриться". Так и запишем.  ::   
По теме: русских часто называют расистами из-за того, что они совершают поступки (нормальные с их точки зрения), которые в других странах считаются расисткими. Поэтому большинство русских себя расистами не считают и на подобные обвинения очень обижаются. 
Философски вопрос: являются ли русские расистами в рамках своей культуры и менталитета?  
ЗЫ. Разумеется, речь идет не об убежденных скинхедах и отдельных экстремистах, а об основной массе людей, о большинстве.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> to Kot -
> А чернокожий в Америке тоже не может лицо побелить и исполнить "белые" песни?

 Не знаю, но я очень хочу это увидеть!   ::   
Может быть мы уже это увидели: его зовут Майкл Джексон.   ::

----------


## E-learner

> Это осуждается потому, что только те, кто хотят оскорбить афро-американцев сделали бы это.

 But why Americans feel that way? I can't help but think that it's because they feel, deep down, that being black is bad, like being a cripple, and they try to avoid mentioning skin colour in an attempt to be polite.
Am I wrong?

----------


## Оля

> Am I wrong?

 Они все равно не призн_а_ются.   ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> Та-ак, у Scrabusa новое любимое словечко - "агриться". Так и запишем.

 Явно на каком-то гейм-форуме подхватил  :: .

----------


## Scrabus

> Явно на каком-то гейм-форуме подхватил .

 Я его уже давно юзаю). У меня вообще говор специфичный, случайный человек может вообще не понять, о чём речь веду. Здесь себя стараюсь сдерживать, но кое-что пролезает  ::  . Но что-то от темы мы ушли). Правда тема конечно уже заезжена до дыр, даже и не знаю что добавить...   ::  
Предлагаю переименовать её в тему "Почему иностранцы боятся показаться расистами". Или "различные подходы к расизму"   ::  .

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> But why Americans feel that way? I can't help but think that it's because they feel, deep down, that being black is bad, like being a cripple, and they try to avoid mentioning skin colour in an attempt to be polite.
> Am I wrong?

 Чтобы понять это, надо учесть историю этого вида театра. Это было популярно столетие назад, и в то время чернокожие принадлежали к нисшему слою общества. Люди относились к ним, как будто они дети или жалкие идиоты. В театрах белые актеры красили лицо "черным" и пели и танцевали, причем глупо и в лохмотьях. Белым зрителям это казалось смешным и забавным. Вспоминать это время, естественно, сейчас очень больно. 
Посмотри Вики об этом: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackface 
Все будет ясно.  Спасибо, Громозека.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Чтобы понять это, надо учесть историю этого вида театра. Это было популярно столетие назад, и в то время чернокожие принадлежали к низшему слою общества. Люди относились к ним, как будто они _ дети_ или жалкие дураки (лучше "идиоты" ). В театрах белые актеры красили лицо черным и пели и танцевали, причем глупо и в лохмотьях. Белым зрителям это казалось смешным и забавным (если хочешь использовать "веселый", можно сказать, что "белых зрителей это ... веселило"). Вспоминать это время, естественно, сейчас очень больно. (варианты: "напоминания об этом времени .. очень болезненны", "вспоминать об этом времени .. очень неприятно")

----------


## E-learner

> Посмотри Вики об этом: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackface 
> Все будет ясно.

 Yes, that explains that "theatrical incident" all right, thanks.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Я понимаю почему они были в шоке. Потому что в США современный политический климат не позволяает белокожым намазать лицо черным гримом, и исполнять "черные" песньи. Это осуждается потому, что только те, кто хотят оскорбить афро-американцев сделали бы это. Все знают, что это неприлично. Плохо, что некоторые хотят заставить другие культуры жить по невсеизвестному закону.

 Да, помнишь как у Теда Дансона были неприятности и Whoopi его защищала?
"Danson," she said, "is hurt and upset that people are taking the whole matter in such a negative way". He issued a statement that read: "Words by themselves are not racist. Racism is a matter of intent. My intent was to amuse my dear friend, Whoopi, in what I thought was the privacy of the Friars Club. Those people who are making this public and a matter of the press are, I'm afraid, turning this into a matter of racism. If those people who were in the room and there for the first time and not aware of the Friars Club tradition of raucous and over the top humor; if those people were offended, I encourage them to call me personally so we can have a conversation. There was too much love behind my words to ever be construed as racist."     http://www.rottentomatoes.com/vine/show ... st12368158

----------


## ST

> Посмотри Вики об этом: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackface 
> Все будет ясно.

 ололо, я видел подобное в Tom and Jerry. Из за них я наверно стал расистом, надо подать в суд на пару миллионов $$$   ::

----------


## Leof

А Отелло в Америке - запрещённая постановка?

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> А Отелло в Америке - запрещённая постановка?

 Почему? Есть естественно темнокожие актеры. Например:

----------


## Leof

А в России его в большинстве случаев играют светлокожие актёры. Что ж им и грим запретить им всем?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> А в России его в большинстве случаев играют светлокожие актёры. Что ж им и грим запретить им всем?

 А кого трогает? В чужой монастырь со своим уставом не ходят.

----------


## Leof

Ну, неужели в Америке нет таких постановок, где "белые" актёры мажут лицо гримом, чтобы быть похожими на Отелло? 
Тогда нужно запретить мужчинам изображать на сцене женщин надевать парики и платья, молодым изображать стариков, надевать лысый парик и шаркать, а также запретить изображать слепых и глухих.    ::

----------


## mishau_

Так как насчет комментария Путина, приведенного автором темы? 
Putin said in a speech that Russia is out of control because of the amount of violent crime in particular against blacks.  
Намазать морду лица гуталином не есть "violent crime".

----------


## Ramil

Может немного не в тему, но сегодня вдруг узнал, что оакзывается США с 2000 года лидирует по количеству заключённых на душу населения. (И в абсолютном зачёте тоже). Заключённых на 280 млн. человек там больше, чем в миллиардном Китае. И это в стране, где победила демократия. Тоталитарные режимы оси зла нервно курят в стороне.
Что-то всё-таки не в порядке там у них. Марка Твена запрещают, Бичер-Стоу запрещают, Дарвина запрещают... Во что же они скоро превратятся? Аутодафе, как в нацисткой Германии с книгами скоро будут проводить.

----------


## Leof

> Марка Твена запрещают, Бичер-Стоу запрещают, Дарвина запрещают...

 О господи!     
Постойте, ну, как это запрещают? Отнимают у детей в школе? Увольняют с работы за чтение книг? 
Это заря нового фашизма, и Америка и американцы - страна и нация, которая (разумеется из лутших побуждений) обязана подчинить себе весь мир?

----------


## Fantomaks

About skinheads in Russia  http://www.kp.ru/daily/24056/301367/

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Putin said in a speech that Russia is out of control because of the amount of violent crime in particular against blacks.

 Still no quote is provided. I don't believe Putin could ever say that "Russia is out of control". He could say "uncontrolled wave of crimes" (a set expression in Russian), but believe me there's a huge difference. 
PS. I googled it, still no success. Just a words of some unnamed international organisation "Situation in Russia is out of control". Duh!

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Марка Твена запрещают, Бичер-Стоу запрещают, Дарвина запрещают...   О господи! 
> Постойте, ну, как это запрещают? Отнимают у детей в школе? Увольняют с работы за чтение книг?

 Нет, не запрещают. Всегда есть кто-то "против", но это не то же, что запрещение. По крайне мере это не государство делает это, а несколько местных коммитетов для школ.

----------

